# More Tan cuteness



## zaogirlo5 (Jun 17, 2013)

I haven't posted here in a long time, but the other Tan threads (<3) made want to post this incredibly cute picture of a little chocolate baby:







Both parents are blacks. I'm never shocked when I get chocolates, blues or even the occasional lilac in my black to black litters. But I was a little surprised that ALL three babies in this litter were chocolate.


----------



## woahlookitsme (Jun 17, 2013)

so cute!! Those adorable bug eyes are to die for and those eye circles <3 beautiful chocolate color!


----------



## Pipsqueak (Jun 17, 2013)

Aww!! Beautiful baby.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Jun 17, 2013)

Oh my goodness! That's the cutest fluffly ball of bunny I've seen!


----------



## DharmaBuns (Jun 17, 2013)

Wow, all three chocos? That's amazing! They're my favorite variety so I'd be pleasantly surprised, lol. Congrats - what a cutie!


----------



## majorv (Jun 17, 2013)

Love the dark color he has at this young age!


----------



## zaogirlo5 (Oct 24, 2013)

The litter ended up being two does and one buck. All three went to Convention and one of the does had BOB.  

The buck (along with two black does) went to a judge/friend from Tennessee who is getting started in Tans, so that is pretty amazing. It's really great that the breed has grown so much in the last 3-5 years. I really hope it continues. There were so many gorgeous Tans from several different people this year!


----------



## pacnw (Oct 24, 2013)

Very cute bunnie!! Sounds like your bun found a great home!


----------



## woahlookitsme (Oct 24, 2013)

Aw yay congratulations!! And yes there were!!


----------

